# Harnesses/ safety lines



## ccfan213 (Oct 14, 2004)

my school does not think it is safe for students to go up in the catwalk because there is a wooden catwalk without rails of any sort and if you step off the path you go plunging through the ceiling down into the auditorim. from what i have heard in the past they were not very concerned about it, but over the summer in the summer theater someone put his foot through the cieling, so im not allowed in the catwalk. anyay, mentioned to the assistant principal one day that it might be a good idea to put some sort of harness or safety line up there so that if someone falls they dont die. i was wondering if anyone else has this situation and what they have done to solve it. i know how to belay (sp) and so does my light guy so that is taken care of if that were to be part of the safety system, i think the best solution is probably a line running across the catwalk that people can just hook onto, but if anyone has any suggestions, they would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## propmonkey (Oct 14, 2004)

we have the same problem with adjustiong our trees. students arent aloud to climb the ladder to them our director doesnt like to do it. let me know where i could get a high quailty low priced(not cheap) safety harness?


----------



## ccfan213 (Oct 14, 2004)

a harness is relatively easy to find, i dont know about prices, but you can get one at EMS or another camping/climbing store, my concern is more what to do with it as far as having a line to attach to that is set up in a way that will still let me move freely without getting too complex.


----------



## digitaltec (Oct 14, 2004)

Most harnesses cost about $800. If you are going to put a line in, you need to have OSHA inspect it after it is installed. Plus you have to have have OSHA certified harneses. Now of course, when I use harness, it's usually doing rigging or being a truss monkey, but I'm also at hights of 4 stories, etc. So, yeah if your catwalk is that unsafe then maybe it would be a good idea in looking into a fall arrest system though they are very costly.


----------



## ccfan213 (Oct 15, 2004)

i will mention it to my assistant principal, i dont think the catwalk is that bad, the paths are wide, and from what ive heard people walked on it before there were actual platforms, just walkin along the rafters, but its better to be careful and safe than to fall through a ceiling and die. i didnt know harnesses were that much! that really is alot, but ill talk to the admin and see what they are willing to do.


----------



## Peter (Oct 15, 2004)

From what I can gather, this is something that you would not want to do yourself. You would probaly be better off having some company instal it for you, that way they have the leagal responsiblity if it was not installed correctly. Although, as always, you have to consider the ever present $$ issue. (if only everyone had more $$!)


----------



## DMXtools (Oct 15, 2004)

Peter said:


> (if only everyone had more $$!)



If everyone had more money, prices would quickly rise to reestablish the status quo. Money has very little intrinsic value - its worth is in the goods and service it will buy. An increase in the money supply without a matching increase in the goods and services available is the reason my house, for which I paid $39,900 in 1979 is now appraised at $120,000. It didn't get any bigger (but my tax bill did). It's called inflation, and the government is the only one that really profits from it.

There's less than $30 in raw materials in an $800 safety harness. The rest is in the labor to build it and in the testing to prove OSHA compliance and in the liability insurance premiums the manufacturer has to pay (probably the biggest single chunk).

John


----------



## Peter (Oct 15, 2004)

Ya, I totally agree and know that, I guess I should have been a little clearer: "If only everyone in the Tech business had more $$ and prices stayed low!"


----------



## ccfan213 (Oct 15, 2004)

of course i wouldnt install the system myself, i asked a contractor putting in our new sound system about it today, and he said that you need a belay certification be be allowed to use a safety line, otherwis it is still a liability.


----------



## avkid (Oct 15, 2004)

what exactly is a belay certifcation?


----------



## jwl868 (Oct 15, 2004)

Is it feasible to install railings up there? Or would they be in the way of what you have to access? (Yeah, I know, its only money...)

Joe


----------



## ccfan213 (Oct 15, 2004)

jwl: railings would probably get in the way, i was thinking of putting a wire above me or to one side that i could duck under as a precation, rails might work, but i would end up trying do duck under them to access the lights. 

avkid: in order to be allowed to hold someone on a safety line or be climbing and be liable yourself, you need a certification that you are a professional, if i dont have the certification the school is liable for putting an uncertified person up with the equipment, it is called belaying to have the end of a rope to climb a wall/mountain etc that is able to stop the rope from moving.


----------



## jonhirsh (Jan 16, 2005)

you can go to an construction store in toronto there is one called acland granger but for the states i dont know of any. You can get a fall arest rope. and a belt for aobut 120 bucks canadian. but all it is is a belt and a seatbelt like band almost like a spanset with carabieners on each end but really big ass ones. so the down side of this is if you fall you will fall about 2 to 3 feet depending on the lengeth of the band. then you hang there for about 23 hours as rescue crews come for you or someone pulls you up make shore you have a cell if you are rigging alone then. now the way you use this is you clip it on the bars as you go its really good if your using a tall lader your riggin at an odd postion. on your cat walk you could just attach a steel cabel (air craft cabel) from one lengeth to the other. and clip on to that. i would have a safty enginering compnay do that though. but all in all your looking at aobut 350.00 worth of matierials and what ever the labour is to hook up the cable.

Jon Hirsh 
Blackhorse Productions


----------



## sound_nerd (Jan 16, 2005)

there is a company called Protecta, (www.protecta.com) that makes exactly what you're looking for. Its called the ARIANA system, basically a high tension wire rope systen that you can clip on to at any point to do your business. Check their website, there should be more details there. 
On a second note, I got my harness from a local supplier called Hamisco Industrial Supply, and it was $350 for a body harness, 4ft shock absorbing lanyard, i-beam support, and another support that wraps around pipes (like the railings in most catwalks).


----------



## __WWW__ (Jan 16, 2005)

ccfan213 said:


> a harness is relatively easy to find, i dont know about prices, but you can get one at EMS or another camping/climbing store, my concern is more what to do with it as far as having a line to attach to that is set up in a way that will still let me move freely without getting too complex.



thats where i got mine, but i havent used it in the theater yet, just for climbing at the gym. we have a new school so new autidorium. but hey those catwalks in the phantom of the opera movie looked sweet.


----------



## __WWW__ (Jan 16, 2005)

i dont think you need a body harness. the normal harnesses start at about 25 dollars and those work fine..


----------



## ship (Jan 17, 2005)

I would think that a horizontal life line system would be in order with your school. Same type of rig used for stage hands when walking upon a truss set up.
On the lighting tree, different fall protection will be in order such as a vertical fall arrester.

Fall Protection is not repelling gear. Places like Eastern Mountain Sports, Galleons, REI sell rock climbing repelling gear, not fall protection. There is major differences between what if you fall while using will break your back, and what when using fall protection proper will save your life.

There are also many components of these systems, and they are for use only with proper instruction as to their use, proper care and inspection, than with a rescue system in place for rescuing a person once they fall.

In order to have anything like this installed at your school, you would need a rigging company such as Sapsis Rigging amongst a few, to come out, assess what’s needed, train the users of the system and the instructors for rescue. 

Once a piece of fall protection shows wear or is used, you buy a new one - this is to save one’s life not designed to be economical. On for instance the vertical fall arrester, it needs to go in for a yearly inspection for re-certification.

I seriously doubt that you can use a belay system in your situation.

Again, first a repelling harness is unless a rescue harness with the appropriate certifications not something to wear. Second, even if you own your own fall protection, leave it in the car. Most insurance companies will only ensure for gear owned by the insured company. Personal gear is far too chancy. Repelling gear has it’s uses and applications but it is not fall protection. Something is also not better than nothing in cases like this.


----------



## jwl868 (Jan 21, 2005)

For work in the theater (and work just about any place else in the USA) standards are ultimately set by OSHA, and harnesses, safety lines and any other fall protection and fall arresting systems must meet those standards.

One would presume that recreational climbing gear is of sufficient strength/design to save one's life in an accident while climbing, and that the standards for recreational climbing gear (if there are any) are adequate. (Maybe there is an organization that sets such standards, just as softball helmets must meet a standard by National Operating Committee on Standards for Athletic Equipment.) 

But the point is moot – the theater is a work place, not a rock wall; safety issues have to follow OSHA regulations.


Joe


----------



## lxdeptnz (Jan 22, 2005)

I suggest you check out http://www.sapsis-rigging.com/UB.ArticleIndex.html. You need a full body harness (you don't want to tip out of it), some form of shock absorber (would you rather a shock absorber took the fall, or your back?). some form of attaching yourself beside where you are working, and (in my opinion the most important) a *rescue plan* in case someone falls. This may mean doubles of the harnesses, or a genie or scaff tower, and *people trained in rescue, as well as climbing*. However, I suggest you call a professional, who is experienced in stage and entertainment industry rigging and fall protection. A recreational climbing store is probably not the best place for this.

My $0.02
David


----------



## RonaldBeal (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re*

the short answer: The "catwalk" you describe will not meet standards for a "real" catwalk, and thus DOES require fall protection. (catwalks must have toe kicks, hand rails at certain heights and strengths, etc...)
OSHA has very strict rules about what type of fall protection can be used, where, equipment, training, etc...ANSI type III full body harness, load limiters, lifelines, etc...
Your only safe,legal, and liability options are to have the school hire a professional rigging company to provide the equipment and training.
Hope this helps, good luck, and stay safe.


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 26, 2005)

now looking back i realize i probably should have explained this in my original post, our catwalks do not go over the stage, they go over the house. they are wooden platforms that are on top of the rafters in the ceiling and the purpose of them is to work on the coves or house lights, over the stage we use a genie or fly down the pipes.


----------



## RonaldBeal (Jan 26, 2005)

*location is irrelevant*

The location is irrelevant. Essentially, if any work surface is 6' above another level ( the floor, balcony, etc...) it must be constructed to very specific standards, or have fall protection installed (also to very specific standards.)


----------



## ccfan213 (Jan 26, 2005)

well its not 6' above the floor below it which is the auditorium ceiling, its resting on it, but that ceiling cannot safely hold the weight of a normal human being on areas between these metal support posts.


----------



## SketchyCroftPpl (Jan 27, 2005)

Well considering that you are all techs and such, what about bulding a railing for it and having it inspected. The safty harness idea works but its a pain in the ass. Some parent of a tech complained about our safety in the catwalk a few years ago and made the school spend all this money to buy harnesses for us but no one actually wears them ever, and theres an eye beam that runs right nexto the enterance of the catwalk and some people just climb right up that to get in there, and its about 25 - 30 ft up. 

~Nick


----------



## falcon (Jan 27, 2005)

your catwalks seem alot like ours. Above the house, covered by ceiling drywall, the wood planks about two feet or so above the drywall, jsut enough for hanging lights on the bars below. There shouldn't be a railing along the front of the catwalk so you can SAFELY hang lights without worrying about hitting your head, but all other sides should have railings. The ceiling drywall should be able to hold up to 150 lbs due to the density and thickness required by code (at least BC code anyway). I can crawl along the drywall if I really have to at ours. There should be no need for a fall protection system, but a horizontal line and tethers will work fine. Just make sure the tethers are long enough that you can work with the lights hanging there.


----------



## jwl868 (Jan 28, 2005)

The OSHA Occupational Safety and Health Standards (29CFR1910) call for guarded platforms at 4 feet and higher. The OSHA Safety and Health Regulations for Construction (29CFR1926) call for guarding platforms at 6 feet and higher.


Interesting that ceiling drywall code. But is that what the code really says? - usually floor loadings and roof loadings are given in a weight per unit area. Relying on drywall to support one's weight just doesn't seem like a good idea. One also hopes that the fasteners/support for the drywall has the same requirements. The code could be for the board itself, but not the board/fastener system. 


Joe


----------



## ship (Jan 28, 2005)

Remember that it's possible the plaster ceilings they are talking about are steel mesh reinforced and a concrete/plaster mixture not just drywall.

Always keep to stepping on the steel supports to a ceiliing structure, but in general, a industrial ceiling they are probably talking about has a much larger live load rating upon it.

If other than this method of construction with the mix and mesh, normal drywall would be very unsafe to walk upon.

Idea here is still that you tend to want some form of OSHA approved horizontal fall protection in place when on a cat walk that could potentially allow for a person in it to fall by accident. Say if there is a catwalk but you have to lean far over to adjust a lighting fixture in such a way where your center of gravity is off balance. Much less even if within a ceiling if the catwalk itself does not have support rails to protect against loosing one's balance and falling off it.

Think a person walking along a truss top or platform without rails to catch one self on. Given a lack of this, than some form of being clipped into a horizontally run line that is sufficiently sized and rated to catch you would be necessary. This also given a harness that won't break your back in the fall, and safety lines that in failing by way of stitching reduce the ascent speed.

However just having the gear does not solve the at best 15 minute problem of emergency responders getting there in time for someone after a fall that given this fall now has the blood circulation cut off by way of harness. Such rescue requires rapid taking the person that fell out of the harness safely. This rescue trained is part of the fall protection program. All well and good to protect from fall, not much good if the blood does not get to the limbs after the fall while waiting for someone to rescue them. Much less if those untrained in rescue also fall in the attempt.

Otherwise on platforms, there is some debate as to say a Geni tower used at 6' high or even 16'. Given normal fall arrest equipment takes 10' to do it's job, you will hit the floor first. Short of using this you are not using the fall protection equipment as intended. Some debate about the distance traveled as to the shock value on a system verses that 10' factor but in distances over this, there is no debate about usefulness.

Note also that schools don't have to comply with OSHA. It's a good idea but short of doing it how the big boys do say a vertical fall arrest situation, it's hard to install safety programs to those not trained in it. Thinking oneself safe while not can also be more dangerous than being unsafe and knowing better.

Just some thoughts at random. Plaster ceilings have many forms above drywall. For OSHA type situations, it's no doubt talking about at least 1" thick drywall or concrete/steel reinforced ceilings. Not that they should be trusted in general to walk on, still for general use and in good condition, if you put your foot into the wrong place or loose your balance, such ceilings are designed to prevent the foot and body falling thru it in most cases where there is a user servicable access to the ceiling.


----------



## jwl868 (Feb 1, 2005)

I've been casting the OSHA net too widely, perhaps, although it’s a more conservative approach. While the rules are not applicable to all situations, the actual practices are a good starting point. 

Federal employees and employees of States and "subdivisions of states" are specifically excluded from OSHA. (The law, OSH Act of 1970 Section 3 (5), actually excludes these entities as "employers".) But many states include public employees under OSHA through state programs. While a school district may not be a "subdivision of a state", if the district receives funding from the state, then (based on the interpretations that I read), the school employees would be considered "State employees" and not be covered. (I have no idea if there is a minimum amount of funding the triggers the "subdivision of the State" criteria, or if it is the State law that implements the public schools that triggers the " subdivision of the State" criteria. I suspect that it is the latter.)

Note that students are not protected by OSHA (except when they are employees of an entity that must comply with OSHA, and OSHA interpretations are very clear about this). 

However, private schools and schools in states where public employees are covered by a state program would be covered under OSHA. In this case, the teaching and custodial staff do fall under OSHA. Changing a light in the auditorium could be a custodial function and therefore, access to the light by the employee must be safe, per OSHA. The students would not be protected directly by OSHA, but many workplace situations should meet the OSHA standards. 

Regardless, I would expect most school districts to have some sort of "safe work practices" program in place, if for no reason than to address potential liability issues. It would be paradoxical that a student could be allowed to work in an unsafe situation, but an employee would be prevented from doing the same task. 


Joe


----------



## ledieu (Mar 18, 2005)

If you go for the overhead safety line I believe it must be anchor to the structure every 4 metres if only one person is using the system. You must have 3 'cow bells' (short ropes with carabiners on the end) attached to your harness and must maintain at least 2 points of contact with the system at all times. Thats my understanding of the british standards anyway.


----------



## bodega1705 (Sep 29, 2005)

quick fix...I-Bolt to something sturdy then tie your lines off on the I-Bolt...its probably still a big liability but that would make me feel safer in those conditions...


----------



## Radman (Sep 30, 2005)

Very few of these posts in this thread are on track!

In a theater where construction takes place (i.e. sets) I would say that falls under Construction Industry regulations for OSHA. Here is what you should know:

Always have some form of fall protection anywhere a person could fall 6 or more feet. This could be simply in the form of guardrails engineered to withstand a 200lb force and toeboard, a safety net (yeah right) or personal fall protection.

Personal fall protection must be engineered as a whole system, with no component rated for less than 5,000 lbs. This means use only pre-approved stuff, or stuff you get approved. 

Anchorages and lifelines must be rated for 5,000 lbs per person attached. Vertical rope grabs must be inspected annualy.

Harnesses must be full body, OSHA approved for fall protection. Rock climbing harness are not allowed, and for a good reason. With a rock harness you are attached on the front at your waist. If you fall, that will be your pivot point. If you have any spin you could end up upside down, which poses at least 2 problems. First off, you could slip out of the harness, and second, your head is in a prime position to be hit. Plus all the damage it can do to your spine. On a fall harness, the attachment point is on your back closer to your shoulders, so you hang upright. If nothing else, this is at least more comfortable.

Lanyards may be no longer than 6ft, and generally incorporate a shock absorber. If there isn't a shock absorber on the lanyard, it must be appropriately incorporated elsewhere to effectively do it's job. Retractable lifelines generally do not incorporate a shock absorber, therefore you must include one yourself.

Though you are not required to wear fall protection on a portable ladder as it is often not possible, if you can drop a line from the grid or an i-beam, it is recommended. Why? Because it hurts alot less if you fall with protection than without. Especially on really tall ladders.

All rigging components must be rated.

Fixed ladders (permanently attached) over 25ft must have some form of fall protection.

Vehicle mounted personnel liftswear a harness and a lanyard attached to the lift, ALWAYS USE OUTRIGGERS!!!

Have a rescue plan. For ladders, this can be as simple as 'if you fall grab the ladder and get to safety' or out in the open 'call local fire dept to get a ladder or lift'. Have a plan.

You do NOT need special certification to use fall protection, you must simply be trained in proper use. This can be as simple as having a co-worker properly explain, or even reading the manuals, as long as you fully grasp it.

They make combination fall/sit harnesses. These are used for work positioning. The lanyard MUST be attached to the back point. The front/side ones can be used for getting into position/staying there. This includes belaying, rappelling, and straight out climbing. However, you must always be attached to a lifeline, or in other words, the fall protection (not work positioning) must be continuous. Any rigging/anchorage for work positioning must be able to hold 3,000 lbs minimum.

Again, fall protection must be continuous, so you must be at EVERY SINGLE SECOND attached to fall protection where protection is required. This includes when transitioning between lifelines. Use a lifeline with 2 hooks on 1 end.

Your employer is the one responsible for implementing and training, but you are responsible for following their rules.



I suggest looking at what equipment is available to see what components are commonly used.

I do not sell this stuff, I just know the rules. I am not liable for your misuse of this information.

If you want to know more feel free to contact me. I am a wealth of information.


----------



## jwl868 (Sep 30, 2005)

A few comments on Ryan's last post (and at the risk of digressing):

1. For scissors lifts (for example Genie) that have a platform guarded with rails and toe boards that meet OSHA requirements, no other fall protection requirements are mandatory. 

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=INTERPRETATIONS&p_id=22611

Refer to the "Fall Arrest" information from OSHA. The OSHA website has numerous publications that distill the regulations. Read those, if you don't have time to work through the regulations.


2. Other protection for a fixed ladder includes a distinctly different acceptable option – specifically a "cage" that surrounds the climber. Note that the regulation does not refer to this as "fall protection", nor is the word "fall" used in the "Fixed Ladder" Section (29 CFR 1910.27). 
Also note that cages are for fixed ladders of more than 20 feet to a maximum unbroken length of 30 feet. 

http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/tex...v8&view=text&node=29:5.1.1.1.8.4.33.7&idno=29


The definitions section of Walking-Working Surfaces (29 CFR 1910.10) includes a "ladder safety device" (as opposed to "Fall Protection"). "A ladder safety device is any device, other than a cage or well, designed to eliminate or reduce the possibility of accidental falls and which may incorporate such features as life belts, friction brakes, and sliding attachments."

I found one example here:

http://www.allind.com/dbi_sala_ladder.htm

(Note that searching the internet for "ladder safety device" will yield many hits for United Kingdom manufacturers. As far as I can tell, the UK definition of "ladder safety device" is not that same as OSHA. The UK definition appears to apply to preventing the ladder from slipping or sliding where the ladder rests on the ground [and maybe the wall]. The US OSHA definition refers to stopping falls from a ladder.)


3. Many technical theater activities fall under the OSHA Safety and Heath Regulations for Construction (29 CFR 1926), particularly in the pre-production/rehearsal (and some strike phases) phases. But many activities during load-in, day-to-day operations of a theatre, run of the show, strike, and load-out would be covered under the OSHA Occupational Safety and Health Standards (29 CFR 1910).



Joe


----------



## drumbum (Nov 19, 2005)

digitaltec said:


> Most harnesses cost about $800. If you are going to put a line in, you need to have OSHA inspect it after it is installed. Plus you have to have have OSHA certified harneses. Now of course, when I use harness, it's usually doing rigging or being a truss monkey, but I'm also at hights of 4 stories, etc. So, yeah if your catwalk is that unsafe then maybe it would be a good idea in looking into a fall arrest system though they are very costly.



Where are you buying your harnesses? 

I use a Petzl full body rescue harness, didnt cost me more than 70 or 80 bucks. It's a trusted named in the industry as far as rigging goes.


----------



## Radman (Nov 19, 2005)

I agree, I've never even seen a harness that costed $800. They usually range from $75-$300 depending on the features and comfort.

One more volley on scissor lift protection- I believe that if the lift is motorized (i.e. you can drive it around or articulate the basket besides up and down), you need to clip into the lift. These types of lifts should all be safe to use as an anchor, but always double check before you take anyone's word on it. I believe thout the reasoning is that you can potentially lose your balance while in accelerated motion (i.e. starting or stopping a movement) and topple over the rail.

I am very fond of the clever designs of Petzl, they are my gear of choice.


----------



## sound_nerd (Nov 19, 2005)

I know on the first page John mentioned waiting 23 hours for rescue. While I realize he's overexagerating by quite a bit, everyone needs to realize that you begin to loose circulation in your legs after about 5 minutes of hanging in a harness. You should have a rescue plan set out for un-injured people to get down from the fall arrest point.


----------



## ecglstec (Nov 20, 2005)

As an Emergency Medical Technician, Firefighter, and Rope Rescue technician, I feel confident in saying that half the comments made on this topic are made with serious lack of training and knowledge. I have heard several suggestions on using climbing harnesses for life safety. One word… NO. You need an industrial non sport harness. I suggest strongly that you seek guidance by a company trained to do such rigging and seek instruction from an expert on implementing it. 

I have spent many hours pulling people just like yourselves from trusses and I beams and all the like. 

Many suggestions on this topic are not only stupid but dangerous! DO NOT try to simply go out and buy a harness and some rope and go kill yourself. 

PLEASE HEED THIS WARNING FROM AN EXPERIENCED ROPE RESCUE TECHNICIAN: 

Don’t do what you don’t know how to do.



Guessing on safety standards can get you killed. 



> I use a Petzl full body rescue harness, didnt cost me more than 70 or 80 bucks. It's a trusted named in the industry as far as rigging goes.



Petzl does not make a rescue quality harness for 70 or 80 dollars. Please don't be mislead when something says rescue. If you don't know anything about rigging, life safety, or rope rescue DON'T DO IT.


----------



## kingfisher1 (Nov 20, 2005)

I know that when lead climbing on rock you do your best never to fall. as far as i'm concerned, the harness is just there so you buddy doesn't have to collect you in multiple peices. As to you situation, consult an expert.. they can advise you best. now, i'm just giving my opiniuon and you know the saying "opinions are like a-- holes, everyone has one"


----------

